# Do Kaolin White Clay or Benoite Clay whiten soaps??



## NameThatCandy (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I am just wondering that do kaolin white clay or benoite clay whiten the soaps?

thx


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes they can help but my experience shows that TD works better. Bentonite clay is great to add to shaving soap for slip.   Because clays draw out impurities in our skin, be careful because they can cause a soap to be too drying for some.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure if they would make a soap white or not, but the bentonite clay is more of a gray color.  And the clays are more commonly used in shaving soaps for slip.

But also note that benonite clay is best for those with oily skin because they dry out the skin.   So if your customer had dry skin they might not be very happy at all.

And kaoline clay is a more white color and is great for those with normal or sensitive skin tones.  And is more or less ok for anyone to use.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks.

For TD, which one is better?  Oil or water?

And usually how much ppo do you use?


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 18, 2008)

I've only used the water soluble one.  I mixed into my lye water.


----------



## NaturalSoapGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

I use a fine bentonite clay powder. It does not turn the soap any unsusual color - the clay itself is gray, but you can still color the soap whatever you want. It does draw out impurities and provide great slip for shaving soap, but I have seen people use it in any kind of soap. It can dry the skin a little, which is why I superfat my bars that have clay in them. I use 1 Tbsp. of clay per pound of soap. A great place to get it at a good price is www.bulkherbstore.com 

sarah


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Another great place to get Bentonite Clay or Kaolin White Clay for really good prices is wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  $2/lb and $3/lb.


----------



## Gunny Sack Soap (Feb 19, 2008)

*clay and color*

I have used kaolin white and it does make the soap whiter in most cases. I've also used French green clay for green color and it works.

Kathy


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 20, 2008)

I am going to order kaolin clay and td from WSP (coz they have the flat rate shipping for less than $25), so I can experience both.


----------

